# pppd dies after resync

## divined

My gentoo system is experiencing a rather odd phenomenon. 

After the modem hangs up (resync) and reconnects successfully, it hangs up again and then at some point I get the error :

[pppd] PADS: System-Error: No resources

Then pppd dies off and the ip-up or ip-down scripts in /etc/ppp are not being executed. Effectively, my internet connection dies off!!

This is very baffling. It seems to have happened after I updated to baselayout 2, though the problem might be unrelated to it.

Any ideas people?[/b]

----------

## aCOSwt

Can you post the cat of /etc/conf.d/net.

Meanwile, you can retry after increasing the value of the holdoff parameter.

----------

## divined

nothing out of the ordinary. These are my settings : 

```

config_ppp0=( ppp )

#Available plugins: pppoe, pppoa, capiplugin, etc.

plugins_ppp0=(  pppoe )

#Transport channel: interface name for PPPoE/PPPoA links or serial line for dial-up links (e.g. /dev/ttyS0)

link_ppp0="eth1"

pppd_ppp0=( "noauth" "defaultroute" "persist" "holdoff 10 lcp-echo-interval 30 lcp-echo-failure 3" )

```

This is the full error from the logs :

```

 [pppd] Connection terminated.

May 23 01:58:05 [pppd] write: Bad file descriptor (9)

May 23 01:58:40 [pppd] Timeout waiting for PADO packets

May 23 01:58:40 [pppd] Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

May 23 01:58:40 [pppd] write: Bad file descriptor (9)

May 23 01:59:01 [cron] (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

May 23 01:59:32 [pppd] Timeout waiting for PADS packets

May 23 01:59:32 [pppd] Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

May 23 01:59:32 [pppd] write: Bad file descriptor (9)

May 23 02:00:01 [cron] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

May 23 02:00:01 [update.bad.phishing.sites] Delaying cron job up to 600 seconds

May 23 02:00:07 [pppd] Timeout waiting for PADO packets

May 23 02:00:07 [pppd] Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

May 23 02:00:07 [pppd] Connection terminated.

May 23 02:00:07 [pppd] write: Bad file descriptor (9)

.

.

.

May 23 02:04:44 [pppd] Timeout waiting for PADS packets

May 23 02:04:44 [pppd] Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery

May 23 02:04:44 [pppd] write: Bad file descriptor (9)

May 23 02:04:44 [pppd] PADS: System-Error: No resources

```

This is where pppd goes silent and effectively dies off

----------

